# Forming a group to stitch together...



## hennalady

A few of us in the Greater Sacramento area are going to start going to the Maidu Library in Roseville for their Yarn lovers group. Here is a link and it has details and a map. Please let us know if you will come. Heres the scoop:
"Bobbins, Hooks, Needles & Books"
Ages 18+
If you enjoy hand needlework using bobbins, hooks, and needles bring a project you are working on or just starting to our new hand arts needle group. Bring along a family member, friend or neighbor and join in with those of like interests. All skill levels welcome.

Free
Third Saturday of the Month
34 p.m.
1/21, 2/18, 3/17
Maidu Library

http://www.roseville.ca.us/library/adult_programs.asp


----------



## MegK31

Sorry I wont be able to make it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

You already know.....COUNT ME IN


----------



## hennalady

MegK31 said:


> Sorry I wont be able to make it.


----------



## hennalady

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> You already know.....COUNT ME IN


----------



## BSG

If I'm ever up that way. One time I was in Sacramento I went to a crochet group. They were nice and came over to the hotel and picked me up. I have definitely banned my going to Sacramento in July though.


----------



## hennalady

Understandable!!


----------



## tricia488

Thanks for the info - I'll try to be there but can't promise that far in advance. I'll put it on the calendar and will let you know the week before if I can make it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

That's great, sure hope you can make it.


tricia488 said:


> Thanks for the info - I'll try to be there but can't promise that far in advance. I'll put it on the calendar and will let you know the week before if I can make it.


----------



## hennalady

YAY I see a group beginning!!


----------



## Manuella Pop

Thank you foe the invitation I will totally be there!
I have put the days in the calendar! And I will bring a friend 

I was hoping that someone will start a group, somewhere!


hennalady said:


> A few of us in the Greater Sacramento area are going to start going to the Maidu Library in Roseville for their Yarn lovers group. Here is a link and it has details and a map. Please let us know if you will come. Heres the scoop:
> "Bobbins, Hooks, Needles & Books"
> Ages 18+
> If you enjoy hand needlework using bobbins, hooks, and needles bring a project you are working on or just starting to our new hand arts needle group. Bring along a family member, friend or neighbor and join in with those of like interests. All skill levels welcome.
> 
> Free
> Third Saturday of the Month
> 34 p.m.
> 1/21, 2/18, 3/17
> Maidu Library
> 
> http://www.roseville.ca.us/library/adult_programs.asp


----------



## fabiana

Oh that's so wonderful that you're forming a group! You lucky ladies. If I lived closer, I'd join you but woe is me I live down here in So. Cal. I can already imagine all the fun you folks will have!


----------



## hennalady

YAY Manuella Pop!!! And I wish you lived closer too Fabiana. Just start one there!!!


----------



## BSG

We used to have a Southern California group and I think I hosted the last meeting and one person showed up:-( Then I started going to the Inland Empire group once in awhile but that kind of dwindled. I've been thinking about seeing if the SoCal group might be reconstituted. People just don't want to give up their Saturdays though. I do go to a needlecraft class most Thursdays in Fullerton. They (The College District) severely cut our hours and now they are cutting our days.


----------



## hennalady

If you go to the users list above and put in where you live you can search for folks in your area on KP. Might work!!!!


BSG said:


> We used to have a Southern California group and I think I hosted the last meeting and one person showed up:-( Then I started going to the Inland Empire group once in awhile but that kind of dwindled. I've been thinking about seeing if the SoCal group might be reconstituted. People just don't want to give up their Saturdays though. I do go to a needlecraft class most Thursdays in Fullerton. They (The College District) severely cut our hours and now they are cutting our days.


----------



## Chayjan

hennalady said:


> A few of us in the Greater Sacramento area are going to start going to the Maidu Library in Roseville for their Yarn lovers group. Here is a link and it has details and a map. Please let us know if you will come. Heres the scoop:
> "Bobbins, Hooks, Needles & Books"
> Ages 18+
> If you enjoy hand needlework using bobbins, hooks, and needles bring a project you are working on or just starting to our new hand arts needle group. Bring along a family member, friend or neighbor and join in with those of like interests. All skill levels welcome.
> 
> Free
> Third Saturday of the Month
> 34 p.m.
> 1/21, 2/18, 3/17
> Maidu Library
> 
> http://www.roseville.ca.us/library/adult_programs.asp


Oh I wish I could be there to meet you all but I'm just a little too far away !!!  You must keep us all informed with all of your projects,plenty of pictures Have fun :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## hennalady

Bummer.....


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I don't know why you can't hop a plane once a month and join us Wish you could, it'll be fun.


Chayjan said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us in the Greater Sacramento area are going to start going to the Maidu Library in Roseville for their Yarn lovers group. Here is a link and it has details and a map. Please let us know if you will come. Heres the scoop:
> "Bobbins, Hooks, Needles & Books"
> Ages 18+
> If you enjoy hand needlework using bobbins, hooks, and needles bring a project you are working on or just starting to our new hand arts needle group. Bring along a family member, friend or neighbor and join in with those of like interests. All skill levels welcome.
> 
> Free
> Third Saturday of the Month
> 34 p.m.
> 1/21, 2/18, 3/17
> Maidu Library
> 
> http://www.roseville.ca.us/library/adult_programs.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wish I could be there to meet you all but I'm just a little too far away !!!  You must keep us all informed with all of your projects,plenty of pictures Have fun :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Thats telling her Sugar!! LOLOOLOLO.


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I don't know why you can't hop a plane once a month and join us Wish you could, it'll be fun.
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us in the Greater Sacramento area are going to start going to the Maidu Library in Roseville for their Yarn lovers group. Here is a link and it has details and a map. Please let us know if you will come. Heres the scoop:
> "Bobbins, Hooks, Needles & Books"
> Ages 18+
> If you enjoy hand needlework using bobbins, hooks, and needles bring a project you are working on or just starting to our new hand arts needle group. Bring along a family member, friend or neighbor and join in with those of like interests. All skill levels welcome.
> 
> Free
> Third Saturday of the Month
> 34 p.m.
> 1/21, 2/18, 3/17
> Maidu Library
> 
> http://www.roseville.ca.us/library/adult_programs.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wish I could be there to meet you all but I'm just a little too far away !!!  You must keep us all informed with all of your projects,plenty of pictures Have fun :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## Mtolive45

hennalady said:


> A few of us in the Greater Sacramento area are going to start going to the Maidu Library in Roseville for their Yarn lovers group. Here is a link and it has details and a map. Please let us know if you will come. Heres the scoop:
> "Bobbins, Hooks, Needles & Books"
> Ages 18+
> If you enjoy hand needlework using bobbins, hooks, and needles bring a project you are working on or just starting to our new hand arts needle group. Bring along a family member, friend or neighbor and join in with those of like interests. All skill levels welcome.
> 
> Free
> Third Saturday of the Month
> 34 p.m.
> 1/21, 2/18, 3/17
> Maidu Library
> 
> http://www.roseville.ca.us/library/adult_programs.asp


Sounds like fun but I do live an hours drive away and Saturday is not a good day for me. I have put it on my calendar but no promises. 
Happy New Year and Happy Knitting everyone!


----------



## hennalady

Hope you can make it one day!!


----------



## vreinholde

WOW... You were just reading my thoughts...I wanted to find the "yarn lovers" group for ages.... Thank you for the intiative....
I will be there ...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Yippee, can't wait for you to join us!!!


vreinholde said:


> WOW... You were just reading my thoughts...I wanted to find the "yarn lovers" group for ages.... Thank you for the intiative....
> I will be there ...


----------



## hennalady

How cool is this!!!! We are all right here and going to meet!! Internet is awesome....


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Yippee, can't wait for you to join us!!!
> 
> 
> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW... You were just reading my thoughts...I wanted to find the "yarn lovers" group for ages.... Thank you for the intiative....
> I will be there ...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## kittykatzmom

Wish you were in So. Indiana.


----------



## hennalady

Well, jump on a plane with Chayjan and come loin in  P.S. LOOOvveee your kitty!!


kittykatzmom said:


> Wish you were in So. Indiana.


----------



## kittykatzmom

I would love to be there. A guy I was engaged to 10 years ago lived in Covina. He is now deceased and we never married. If I ever do get back that way I want to visit his gravesite.


----------



## hennalady

I'm sorry for your loss....


----------



## kittykatzmom

Thanks, but he wasn't speaking to me after I canceled the engagement. I heard about him via the grapevine. I wasn't going to have any say in the wedding plans and I knew I wouldn't have any say in the marriage - didn't want that. He sent his former girlfriend roses the Christmas he proposed to me - he said they were for her and her husband, why didn't he send a poinsetta instead? That was one time I talked to my priest and he agreed with me and so did others. I had one bad 2nd marriage and I didn't want a third. I tried to talk to him later, but he wouldn't talk to me. I was sad to learn that he had stomach cancer and I would imagine he had to give up the cigarettes and beer, which he shouldn't have beed doing because of a heart attack. You just can't tell some people anything. I expressed my sympathy to the family, but never heard back from them. I have a tape he made that has his voice and him on the tape that I would love to get too his first grandchild, born after his death. Don't know if they would appreciate me sending it or not and don't know which son had the child. Sorry this got to be a rather long story.


----------



## hennalady

Sounds like you made good choices though. Bravo. Here is a big HUG for you.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Thank you. At least I didn't get out to Ca, broke and couldn't get home.


----------



## hennalady

kittykatzmom said:


> Thank you. At least I didn't get out to Ca, broke and couldn't get home.


You got that right. Been there, done that in Washington. I do not recommend it!!


----------



## kittykatzmom

Have a Happy New Year I'll be on here for a bit if you want to chat.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

This was a sad ending, wasn't it, but good for you for knowing in advance it was going to be a disaster. My sympathies though.


kittykatzmom said:


> Thanks, but he wasn't speaking to me after I canceled the engagement. I heard about him via the grapevine. I wasn't going to have any say in the wedding plans and I knew I wouldn't have any say in the marriage - didn't want that. He sent his former girlfriend roses the Christmas he proposed to me - he said they were for her and her husband, why didn't he send a poinsetta instead? That was one time I talked to my priest and he agreed with me and so did others. I had one bad 2nd marriage and I didn't want a third. I tried to talk to him later, but he wouldn't talk to me. I was sad to learn that he had stomach cancer and I would imagine he had to give up the cigarettes and beer, which he shouldn't have beed doing because of a heart attack. You just can't tell some people anything. I expressed my sympathy to the family, but never heard back from them. I have a tape he made that has his voice and him on the tape that I would love to get too his first grandchild, born after his death. Don't know if they would appreciate me sending it or not and don't know which son had the child. Sorry this got to be a rather long story.


----------



## fabiana

kittykatzmom said:


> Thanks, but he wasn't speaking to me after I canceled the engagement. I heard about him via the grapevine. I wasn't going to have any say in the wedding plans and I knew I wouldn't have any say in the marriage - didn't want that. He sent his former girlfriend roses the Christmas he proposed to me - he said they were for her and her husband, why didn't he send a poinsetta instead? That was one time I talked to my priest and he agreed with me and so did others. I had one bad 2nd marriage and I didn't want a third. I tried to talk to him later, but he wouldn't talk to me. I was sad to learn that he had stomach cancer and I would imagine he had to give up the cigarettes and beer, which he shouldn't have beed doing because of a heart attack. You just can't tell some people anything. I expressed my sympathy to the family, but never heard back from them. I have a tape he made that has his voice and him on the tape that I would love to get too his first grandchild, born after his death. Don't know if they would appreciate me sending it or not and don't know which son had the child. Sorry this got to be a rather long story.


Kudos to you for seeking counsel and making a very hard decision! I can tell you from past experience that time heals some of the pain. And don't worry, we all have pasts with sad memories. We just have to go forward and live.


----------



## kittykatzmom

Yes some things just don't end well and I didn't hate him. He wouldn't talk to me a year later when I tried. Then I heard he was gone. We just neve know.


----------



## Chayjan

hennalady said:


> Thats telling her Sugar!! LOLOOLOLO.
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you can't hop a plane once a month and join us Wish you could, it'll be fun.
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us in the Greater Sacramento area are going to start going to the Maidu Library in Roseville for their Yarn lovers group. Here is a link and it has details and a map. Please let us know if you will come. Heres the scoop:
> "Bobbins, Hooks, Needles & Books"
> Ages 18+
> If you enjoy hand needlework using bobbins, hooks, and needles bring a project you are working on or just starting to our new hand arts needle group. Bring along a family member, friend or neighbor and join in with those of like interests. All skill levels welcome.
> 
> Free
> Third Saturday of the Month
> 34 p.m.
> 1/21, 2/18, 3/17
> Maidu Library
> 
> http://www.roseville.ca.us/library/adult_programs.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wish I could be there to meet you all but I'm just a little too far away !!!  You must keep us all informed with all of your projects,plenty of pictures Have fun :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Stop rubbing it in you cruel girls I 'll be crying soon


----------



## hennalady

Dont cry Darlin' It will make me cry too 


Chayjan said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats telling her Sugar!! LOLOOLOLO.
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why you can't hop a plane once a month and join us Wish you could, it'll be fun.
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few of us in the Greater Sacramento area are going to start going to the Maidu Library in Roseville for their Yarn lovers group. Here is a link and it has details and a map. Please let us know if you will come. Heres the scoop:
> "Bobbins, Hooks, Needles & Books"
> Ages 18+
> If you enjoy hand needlework using bobbins, hooks, and needles bring a project you are working on or just starting to our new hand arts needle group. Bring along a family member, friend or neighbor and join in with those of like interests. All skill levels welcome.
> 
> Free
> Third Saturday of the Month
> 34 p.m.
> 1/21, 2/18, 3/17
> Maidu Library
> 
> http://www.roseville.ca.us/library/adult_programs.asp
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I wish I could be there to meet you all but I'm just a little too far away !!!  You must keep us all informed with all of your projects,plenty of pictures Have fun :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop rubbing it in you cruel girls I 'll be crying soon
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Is it time yet?????


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Pretty soon, pretty soon


hennalady said:


> Is it time yet?????


----------



## hennalady

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Pretty soon, pretty soon
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time yet?????
Click to expand...

 :roll: :hunf: :-D :roll: :lol:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Where are you getting your small pictures to insert?


hennalady said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon, pretty soon
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time yet?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :hunf: :-D :roll: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

I am a gatherer.... I find them everywhere. I have a folder titled "Kittys" and another titled "Fun Stuff". A lot of the fun stuff I cannot post here though 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Where are you getting your small pictures to insert?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon, pretty soon
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time yet?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :hunf: :-D :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Everywhere, hmmmmmmmmm, where is that, what site(s)?


hennalady said:


> I am a gatherer.... I find them everywhere. I have a folder titled "Kittys" and another titled "Fun Stuff". A lot of the fun stuff I cannot post here though
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting your small pictures to insert?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon, pretty soon
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time yet?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :hunf: :-D :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Everywhere, hmmmmmmmmm, where is that, what site(s)?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a gatherer.... I find them everywhere. I have a folder titled "Kittys" and another titled "Fun Stuff". A lot of the fun stuff I cannot post here though
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting your small pictures to insert?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon, pretty soon
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time yet?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :hunf: :-D :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Funny


hennalady said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere, hmmmmmmmmm, where is that, what site(s)?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a gatherer.... I find them everywhere. I have a folder titled "Kittys" and another titled "Fun Stuff". A lot of the fun stuff I cannot post here though
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting your small pictures to insert?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon, pretty soon
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time yet?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :hunf: :-D :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fabiana

hennalady said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everywhere, hmmmmmmmmm, where is that, what site(s)?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a gatherer.... I find them everywhere. I have a folder titled "Kittys" and another titled "Fun Stuff". A lot of the fun stuff I cannot post here though
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting your small pictures to insert?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty soon, pretty soon
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it time yet?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roll: :hunf: :-D :roll: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

you're a HOOT!


----------



## hennalady

Thanks man......


----------



## diana schneider

Good Morning Hennalady. I'm so pleased you have set up a knitter's group for us!! YEA!!!! I will not be there on the first meeting. I leave for Kansas on 1-16 for nine days. Have a sick brother to see to. I also have a friend who I will bring...she is teaching me to knit! Hugs, Diana


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Diana, I'm so glad you're going to join us. Look forward to meeting you in February.


diana schneider said:


> Good Morning Hennalady. I'm so pleased you have set up a knitter's group for us!! YEA!!!! I will not be there on the first meeting. I leave for Kansas on 1-16 for nine days. Have a sick brother to see to. I also have a friend who I will bring...she is teaching me to knit! Hugs, Diana


----------



## hennalady

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Diana, I'm so glad you're going to join us. Look forward to meeting you in February.
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Hennalady. I'm so pleased you have set up a knitter's group for us!! YEA!!!! I will not be there on the first meeting. I leave for Kansas on 1-16 for nine days. Have a sick brother to see to. I also have a friend who I will bring...she is teaching me to knit! Hugs, Diana
Click to expand...

Ditto!!! So, should we take a head count as to who is coming??? And how will we know each other?? Should we meet at Hobby Lobby before the group?? LOL I still havent been there.... LOL :idea: :shock: :roll: Im being very patient....


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Head count sounds great, that way we'll have a good idea. Hobby Lobby is fine, or we could meet 5-10 minutes earlier at the library outside in front, or whatever. It would be nice to learn how many from this Forum we were able to get involved. Not too many more days, and we'll be there


hennalady said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diana, I'm so glad you're going to join us. Look forward to meeting you in February.
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Hennalady. I'm so pleased you have set up a knitter's group for us!! YEA!!!! I will not be there on the first meeting. I leave for Kansas on 1-16 for nine days. Have a sick brother to see to. I also have a friend who I will bring...she is teaching me to knit! Hugs, Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto!!! So, should we take a head count as to who is coming??? And how will we know each other?? Should we meet at Hobby Lobby before the group?? LOL I still havent been there.... LOL :idea: :shock: :roll: Im being very patient....
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Ok, thats 2, NEXT?? YAY!


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Head count sounds great, that way we'll have a good idea. Hobby Lobby is fine, or we could meet 5-10 minutes earlier at the library outside in front, or whatever. It would be nice to learn how many from this Forum we were able to get involved. Not too many more days, and we'll be there
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Diana, I'm so glad you're going to join us. Look forward to meeting you in February.
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning Hennalady. I'm so pleased you have set up a knitter's group for us!! YEA!!!! I will not be there on the first meeting. I leave for Kansas on 1-16 for nine days. Have a sick brother to see to. I also have a friend who I will bring...she is teaching me to knit! Hugs, Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto!!! So, should we take a head count as to who is coming??? And how will we know each other?? Should we meet at Hobby Lobby before the group?? LOL I still havent been there.... LOL :idea: :shock: :roll: Im being very patient....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fabiana

If you meet at Hobby Lobby, maybe they'll give you discounts if you let them know you've formed a group for needleworks. Doesn't hurt to try!!!


----------



## Manuella Pop

fabiana said:


> If you meet at Hobby Lobby, maybe they'll give you discounts if you let them know you've formed a group for needleworks. Doesn't hurt to try!!!


Can we just meet at the Library for the first time, introduce our selves and maybe we can do a field trip to Hobby Lobby AFTER, for whomever wants to go?

I would do whatever will be decided, but I think for our first time, Library will be more private and appropriate for the purpose of our meeting 

Looking forward meeting all of you,

Manuella


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Sounds good to me.


Manuella Pop said:


> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you meet at Hobby Lobby, maybe they'll give you discounts if you let them know you've formed a group for needleworks. Doesn't hurt to try!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just meet at the Library for the first time, introduce our selves and maybe we can do a field trip to Hobby Lobby AFTER, for whomever wants to go?
> 
> I would do whatever will be decided, but I think for our first time, Library will be more private and appropriate for the purpose of our meeting
> 
> Looking forward meeting all of you,
> 
> Manuella
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Ditto! So, thats 3!! 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you meet at Hobby Lobby, maybe they'll give you discounts if you let them know you've formed a group for needleworks. Doesn't hurt to try!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just meet at the Library for the first time, introduce our selves and maybe we can do a field trip to Hobby Lobby AFTER, for whomever wants to go?
> 
> I would do whatever will be decided, but I think for our first time, Library will be more private and appropriate for the purpose of our meeting
> 
> Looking forward meeting all of you,
> 
> Manuella
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Got one more confirm in PM today! Yay vreinholde. Cant wait to meet you


----------



## fabiana

Lucky Ladies! Will be thinking of you!!! Enjoy and have a good time!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Yippee, can't wait to meet her.


hennalady said:


> Got one more confirm in PM today! Yay vreinholde. Cant wait to meet you


----------



## vreinholde

Called library few days ago and wanted to sign upThey were very surprised for my call.
So where are we meeting? Inside , outside?
I have not been in this library , so I am kind of too exited so I dont miss the activity  Vija


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Vija, I'm suggesting outside, so we will all know we're from the Forum. Waiting to hear what "Hennalady" has to say.


vreinholde said:


> Called library few days ago and wanted to sign upThey were very surprised for my call.
> So where are we meeting? Inside , outside?
> I have not been in this library , so I am kind of too exited so I dont miss the activity  Vija


----------



## hennalady

Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.


hennalady said:


> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..


----------



## hennalady

Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.


hennalady said:


> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Manuella Pop

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what


Manuella Pop said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbdown:  :?


----------



## jennbear

I will be there with my Mum.


----------



## hennalady

YAY jennbear and Mum!!!


jennbear said:


> I will be there with my Mum.


 :-D


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.


hennalady said:


> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Maybe I'll do that.

Did you get today's Forum, I didn't?


hennalady said:


> You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

I dont get my emails for 2 months because I accidently hit SPAM instead of DELETE. Takes 2 months to get it again! :O I am having a hard time following my postings manually. Really stinks!!!! So I put PM me if I dont respond right away, got a glitch :O in my signature line top alert folks...


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Did you get today's Forum, I didn't?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Two months, I'd go crazy not having the forum for two months. Did that just happen?


hennalady said:


> I dont get my emails for 2 months because I accidently hit SPAM instead of DELETE. Takes 2 months to get it again! :O I am having a hard time following my postings manually. Really stinks!!!! So I put PM me if I dont respond right away, got a glitch :O in my signature line top alert folks...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Did you get today's Forum, I didn't?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Early Jan I think. I have to manually follow my posts! UGGGGG hard as I have sooooo many. NEVER HIT SPAM ON ACCIDENT!! I wonder why you didnt get yours? Go to your profile and see if your box is checked for Email me, if is not, click it and update. If you get an Ask Admin response, you have a problem...


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Two months, I'd go crazy not having the forum for two months. Did that just happen?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get my emails for 2 months because I accidently hit SPAM instead of DELETE. Takes 2 months to get it again! :O I am having a hard time following my postings manually. Really stinks!!!! So I put PM me if I dont respond right away, got a glitch :O in my signature line top alert folks...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Did you get today's Forum, I didn't?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Thanks for letting me know to go into My Profile. It says for them to notify me when I receive an email to a topic and when I receive a reply. Is that what you mean?


hennalady said:


> Early Jan I think. I have to manually follow my posts! UGGGGG hard as I have sooooo many. NEVER HIT SPAM ON ACCIDENT!! I wonder why you didnt get yours? Go to your profile and see if your box is checked for Email me, if is not, click it and update. If you get an Ask Admin response, you have a problem...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two months, I'd go crazy not having the forum for two months. Did that just happen?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get my emails for 2 months because I accidently hit SPAM instead of DELETE. Takes 2 months to get it again! :O I am having a hard time following my postings manually. Really stinks!!!! So I put PM me if I dont respond right away, got a glitch :O in my signature line top alert folks...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Did you get today's Forum, I didn't?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

YUP.


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Thanks for letting me know to go into My Profile. It says for them to notify me when I receive an email to a topic and when I receive a reply. Is that what you mean?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early Jan I think. I have to manually follow my posts! UGGGGG hard as I have sooooo many. NEVER HIT SPAM ON ACCIDENT!! I wonder why you didnt get yours? Go to your profile and see if your box is checked for Email me, if is not, click it and update. If you get an Ask Admin response, you have a problem...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two months, I'd go crazy not having the forum for two months. Did that just happen?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get my emails for 2 months because I accidently hit SPAM instead of DELETE. Takes 2 months to get it again! :O I am having a hard time following my postings manually. Really stinks!!!! So I put PM me if I dont respond right away, got a glitch :O in my signature line top alert folks...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Did you get today's Forum, I didn't?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Yep, they're checked off, so I guess everything is okay. I wonder why I didn't get it this morning?


hennalady said:


> YUP.
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know to go into My Profile. It says for them to notify me when I receive an email to a topic and when I receive a reply. Is that what you mean?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early Jan I think. I have to manually follow my posts! UGGGGG hard as I have sooooo many. NEVER HIT SPAM ON ACCIDENT!! I wonder why you didnt get yours? Go to your profile and see if your box is checked for Email me, if is not, click it and update. If you get an Ask Admin response, you have a problem...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two months, I'd go crazy not having the forum for two months. Did that just happen?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get my emails for 2 months because I accidently hit SPAM instead of DELETE. Takes 2 months to get it again! :O I am having a hard time following my postings manually. Really stinks!!!! So I put PM me if I dont respond right away, got a glitch :O in my signature line top alert folks...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Did you get today's Forum, I didn't?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Dunno. I signed up a new email identity. Will try to keep up. Name is different, but Rockin Kitty Says it me 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Yep, they're checked off, so I guess everything is okay. I wonder why I didn't get it this morning?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> YUP.
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me know to go into My Profile. It says for them to notify me when I receive an email to a topic and when I receive a reply. Is that what you mean?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Early Jan I think. I have to manually follow my posts! UGGGGG hard as I have sooooo many. NEVER HIT SPAM ON ACCIDENT!! I wonder why you didnt get yours? Go to your profile and see if your box is checked for Email me, if is not, click it and update. If you get an Ask Admin response, you have a problem...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two months, I'd go crazy not having the forum for two months. Did that just happen?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont get my emails for 2 months because I accidently hit SPAM instead of DELETE. Takes 2 months to get it again! :O I am having a hard time following my postings manually. Really stinks!!!! So I put PM me if I dont respond right away, got a glitch :O in my signature line top alert folks...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll do that.
> 
> Did you get today's Forum, I didn't?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should bring it for "Show and Tell"  I will probably bring crochet so I can talk at the same time :O LOL
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no. I hope it goes away quickly. I had to cancel all appointments last week and even today. I feel a little bit better today (today being day 7). By hook or by crook, I'll be there a week from today. Can't wait. I'm working on a Katia Park Avenue scarf. My first attempt. Oh my, it's a beauty and ever so simple. Although, it's my first attempt and more than likely should I make another one, it'll look more professional, not that this one doesn't, but first timers can always use improvement. If I'm still on it next Saturday, that's what I'll be bringing.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Manuella Pop

Ok Ladies! Get better! AND if you are not better, wear a mask,but come, lol 

Are we actually seat and knit on our first day, or this will be just meet and chat?


hennalady said:


> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

You're funny. Count me in, even if I have to wear a mask


Manuella Pop said:


> Ok Ladies! Get better! AND if you are not better, wear a mask,but come, lol
> 
> Are we actually seat and knit on our first day, or this will be just meet and chat?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> me tooooooooooo, I must have caught it from you LOL Work today might kick it in the rear, and I WILL be better by the 21st no matter what
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Now I've acquired a cough that's driving me crazy. I rarely get sick.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hugggssss and chicken soup to you!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there, I don't think it's necessary to sign up. The more the merrier, that seems to be the way it is with groups. If no ones there, we can remain and do our own thing. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been sick all week with diverticulitis and sinus infection. Had to go to the Urgent Care two nights ago, couldn't breathe through my nose. I'm somewhat better today, but have a long ways to go. I should be better in a week, all fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I have agreed to meeting outside. I do not believe i saw anywhere we have to sign up. I believe it is a just show up thing according to the link. I suppose if we all show up and it is not going on we could go someplace else and knit, park, coffee shop etc. I am on Nanny duty next week so I cannot volunteer to stop in and talk to them personally, but maybe one of you can if it would ease the mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbdown:  :?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## diana schneider

I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana


----------



## HennaLadyKim

We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!


diana schneider said:


> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana


----------



## Manuella Pop

We can knit at Panera Bread, on Douglas. My daughter works there, and she said that once in awhile there are ladies knitting and having a good time  Just in case we can't knit at the Library.
We'll figure something out, right?



HennaLadyKim said:


> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Sounds good to me!


Manuella Pop said:


> We can knit at Panera Bread, on Douglas. My daughter works there, and she said that once in awhile there are ladies knitting and having a good time  Just in case we can't knit at the Library.
> We'll figure something out, right?
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## fabiana

Folks: if anyone "loses" their KP digest go to the bottom of the page on one of your old ones and CLICK on Latest Digest. It'll bring up the newest one. I deleted mine by accident and hadn't finished reading it. Figured it out - although it took me a LONG time. 

Have a wonderful meeting and I'm hoping we all get to see pictures of WIP in the following days. Have a wonderful time y'all!!!


----------



## Chayjan

Hello Ladies, Yes don't forget to post your work. Just because I am this side of the pond and can't meet up doesn't mean I'm not interested in all your chatter and shananigins jurt envious. Jan


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I'll try to remember to take my camera.


Chayjan said:


> Hello Ladies, Yes don't forget to post your work. Just because I am this side of the pond and can't meet up doesn't mean I'm not interested in all your chatter and shananigins jurt envious. Jan


----------



## gagesmom

awww, wish i lived there i would totally be in for it.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

We wish you did too.


gagesmom said:


> awww, wish i lived there i would totally be in for it.


----------



## HennaLadyKim

There is still time to book a flight!!! LOLOL


gagesmom said:


> awww, wish i lived there i would totally be in for it.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Thank you so much for this info. I did it, and it worked. I don't know why I wasn't receiving it, but now it's back up and running. YIPPEE!!!


fabiana said:


> Folks: if anyone "loses" their KP digest go to the bottom of the page on one of your old ones and CLICK on Latest Digest. It'll bring up the newest one. I deleted mine by accident and hadn't finished reading it. Figured it out - although it took me a LONG time.
> 
> Have a wonderful meeting and I'm hoping we all get to see pictures of WIP in the following days. Have a wonderful time y'all!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

COUNT DOWN......five more to go


HennaLadyKim said:


> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Im prepared. I got my Nyquill, my dayquill and some chocolate!! I will be ready :~)


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> COUNT DOWN......five more to go
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :?


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Some how I ended up with a congested type cough, but other than that, I'm much better. The diverticulitis took a dive, thank goodness.


HennaLadyKim said:


> Im prepared. I got my Nyquill, my dayquill and some chocolate!! I will be ready :~)
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT DOWN......five more to go
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?
Click to expand...


----------



## Manuella Pop

Ok! You've got 5 days! Lots of good things can happen in 5 days!...like....GET BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Some how I ended up with a congested type cough, but other than that, I'm much better. The diverticulitis took a dive, thank goodness.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im prepared. I got my Nyquill, my dayquill and some chocolate!! I will be ready :~)
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT DOWN......five more to go
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
Sugar and Spice's Mom
Hennaladykim
Manuella Pop
vreinholde
diana schneider (in FEB.)
jennbear and Mum

Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???


----------



## fabiana

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Some how I ended up with a congested type cough, but other than that, I'm much better. The diverticulitis took a dive, thank goodness.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im prepared. I got my Nyquill, my dayquill and some chocolate!! I will be ready :~)
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT DOWN......five more to go
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Make sure you finish ALL your meds for the diverticulitis and follow the doctors instructions for it TOTALLY. You do not want a recurrence. Hubby had it twice - not PLEASANT.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I know exactly what you're saying. This is my third diverticulitis attack in a year. I think it's a lack of fiber. I don't "think," I know it is.


fabiana said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how I ended up with a congested type cough, but other than that, I'm much better. The diverticulitis took a dive, thank goodness.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im prepared. I got my Nyquill, my dayquill and some chocolate!! I will be ready :~)
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT DOWN......five more to go
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you finish ALL your meds for the diverticulitis and follow the doctors instructions for it TOTALLY. You do not want a recurrence. Hubby had it twice - not PLEASANT.
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Hey Sugar, I used to deal with that quite often. If you can get your hands on a juicer, (The whole food kind) and use lots of fruits and veggies every day as a juice it really helped me!! Some of the juice recipes are even geared towards sleeping, joint pain, etc. ***** DISCLAIMER: This worked for me, not suggesting any one else depend on it for themselves!!! Whew, gotta be careful these days....


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I know exactly what you're saying. This is my third diverticulitis attack in a year. I think it's a lack of fiber. I don't "think," I know it is.
> 
> 
> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how I ended up with a congested type cough, but other than that, I'm much better. The diverticulitis took a dive, thank goodness.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im prepared. I got my Nyquill, my dayquill and some chocolate!! I will be ready :~)
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT DOWN......five more to go
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you finish ALL your meds for the diverticulitis and follow the doctors instructions for it TOTALLY. You do not want a recurrence. Hubby had it twice - not PLEASANT.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

We've got the Jack LaLanne Juicer, I'll give it a try. FOUR MORE DAYS TO GO!!!


HennaLadyKim said:


> Hey Sugar, I used to deal with that quite often. If you can get your hands on a juicer, (The whole food kind) and use lots of fruits and veggies every day as a juice it really helped me!! Some of the juice recipes are even geared towards sleeping, joint pain, etc. ***** DISCLAIMER: This worked for me, not suggesting any one else depend on it for themselves!!! Whew, gotta be careful these days....
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you're saying. This is my third diverticulitis attack in a year. I think it's a lack of fiber. I don't "think," I know it is.
> 
> 
> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how I ended up with a congested type cough, but other than that, I'm much better. The diverticulitis took a dive, thank goodness.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im prepared. I got my Nyquill, my dayquill and some chocolate!! I will be ready :~)
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT DOWN......five more to go
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you finish ALL your meds for the diverticulitis and follow the doctors instructions for it TOTALLY. You do not want a recurrence. Hubby had it twice - not PLEASANT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Here are some good links to check out and make an informed decision on 
http://www.earthclinic.com/CURES/diverticulitis.html
http://www.netplaces.com/juicing/helping-your-digestive-disorders/diverticulosis-and-diverticulitis.htm
http://ezinearticles.com/?Diverticulitis-Diets---Natural-Vegetable-and-Fruit-Juices&id=2682147
http://www.ehow.com/way_5615379_alternative-medicines-diverticulitis.html



Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> We've got the Jack LaLanne Juicer, I'll give it a try. FOUR MORE DAYS TO GO!!!
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Sugar, I used to deal with that quite often. If you can get your hands on a juicer, (The whole food kind) and use lots of fruits and veggies every day as a juice it really helped me!! Some of the juice recipes are even geared towards sleeping, joint pain, etc. ***** DISCLAIMER: This worked for me, not suggesting any one else depend on it for themselves!!! Whew, gotta be careful these days....
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you're saying. This is my third diverticulitis attack in a year. I think it's a lack of fiber. I don't "think," I know it is.
> 
> 
> fabiana said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some how I ended up with a congested type cough, but other than that, I'm much better. The diverticulitis took a dive, thank goodness.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im prepared. I got my Nyquill, my dayquill and some chocolate!! I will be ready :~)
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> COUNT DOWN......five more to go
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will miss you! Yes on coming. Yes on mask if needed, and yes on working on project that day. I will try to go by there on Nanny duty this week and get more info. If we cant stitch there, we can go someplace else all the same!
> 
> 
> 
> diana schneider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be in Kansas so won't make your first meeting at the Library/Maidu Park. I have been reading your posts and wanted to ask~do the people who work in the Library know we are coming in and is there a specific area where we can sit and knit? I will be attending the meeting in Feb. so keep me updated and I'd love to know how your first get-together goes!! BOO that I can't make it!! XOXO Diana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure you finish ALL your meds for the diverticulitis and follow the doctors instructions for it TOTALLY. You do not want a recurrence. Hubby had it twice - not PLEASANT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Chayjan

HennaLadyKim said:


> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???


I'll be with you in spirit, what time will it be here in the UK?

Just had a thought-----hope you all like the look of each other------HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Well lets see, right now it is 8:36 am here


Chayjan said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be with you in spirit, what time will it be here in the UK?
> 
> Just had a thought-----hope you all like the look of each other------HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## Chayjan

HennaLadyKim said:


> Well lets see, right now it is 8:36 am here
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be with you in spirit, what time will it be here in the UK?
> 
> Just had a thought-----hope you all like the look of each other------HA HA :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

It's just 6pm here xx Jan :-D :-D


----------



## hennalady

TOMORROW!!!!!!!! yaaaaaaaa


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I'll be there!!!!!!!


hennalady said:


> TOMORROW!!!!!!!! yaaaaaaaa


----------



## Manuella Pop

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I'll be there!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW!!!!!!!! yaaaaaaaa
Click to expand...

I will be there too
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

YIPPEE, so far, three of us.


Manuella Pop said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> TOMORROW!!!!!!!! yaaaaaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will be there too
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


HennaLadyKim said:


> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???


----------



## fabiana

HennaLadyKim:

You crack me up!! Have a good time with all your new friends. I'll be with you in spirit!

fabiana


----------



## HennaLadyKim

fabiana said:


> HennaLadyKim:
> 
> You crack me up!! Have a good time with all your new friends. I'll be with you in spirit!
> 
> fabiana


 :mrgreen: We will miss you!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?


HennaLadyKim said:


> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

No, I sat on hold for 1/2 hour and gave up!!!! We can figure it out when we get there. Where should we meet???


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Let's meet out in front. If it's raining, let's meet right inside the front doors. How does that sound?


HennaLadyKim said:


> No, I sat on hold for 1/2 hour and gave up!!!! We can figure it out when we get there. Where should we meet???
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Cool, here is a picture of the front so we are all at the same entrance LOL I have sent a chat inquiry to the library for more info. Should hear back when they open I hope


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Let's meet out in front. If it's raining, let's meet right inside the front doors. How does that sound?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sat on hold for 1/2 hour and gave up!!!! We can figure it out when we get there. Where should we meet???
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Manuella Pop

HennaLadyKim said:


> Cool, here is a picture of the front so we are all at the same entrance LOL I have sent a chat inquiry to the library for more info. Should hear back when they open I hope
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's meet out in front. If it's raining, let's meet right inside the front doors. How does that sound?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sat on hold for 1/2 hour and gave up!!!! We can figure it out when we get there. Where should we meet???
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> 
> Ok! That is clear enough. We'll meet in the front of the library. Since we are not a very large group, I'm sure we can find a place to seat
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Hey at least we all know what Manuella Pop looks like!!! Makes it easier LOLOL


Manuella Pop said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, here is a picture of the front so we are all at the same entrance LOL I have sent a chat inquiry to the library for more info. Should hear back when they open I hope
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's meet out in front. If it's raining, let's meet right inside the front doors. How does that sound?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sat on hold for 1/2 hour and gave up!!!! We can figure it out when we get there. Where should we meet???
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> 
> Ok! That is clear enough. We'll meet in the front of the library. Since we are not a very large group, I'm sure we can find a place to seat
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Oh my gosh, what about you???? You mean that's not you?????


HennaLadyKim said:


> Hey at least we all know what Manuella Pop looks like!!! Makes it easier LOLOL
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, here is a picture of the front so we are all at the same entrance LOL I have sent a chat inquiry to the library for more info. Should hear back when they open I hope
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's meet out in front. If it's raining, let's meet right inside the front doors. How does that sound?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sat on hold for 1/2 hour and gave up!!!! We can figure it out when we get there. Where should we meet???
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> 
> Ok! That is clear enough. We'll meet in the front of the library. Since we are not a very large group, I'm sure we can find a place to seat
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

This looks more like me...


 Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh, what about you???? You mean that's not you?????
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey at least we all know what Manuella Pop looks like!!! Makes it easier LOLOL
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, here is a picture of the front so we are all at the same entrance LOL I have sent a chat inquiry to the library for more info. Should hear back when they open I hope
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's meet out in front. If it's raining, let's meet right inside the front doors. How does that sound?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sat on hold for 1/2 hour and gave up!!!! We can figure it out when we get there. Where should we meet???
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> 
> Ok! That is clear enough. We'll meet in the front of the library. Since we are not a very large group, I'm sure we can find a place to seat
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Well my friend, I've got to get ready to go meet some neat ladies. Can't wait.


HennaLadyKim said:


> This looks more like me...
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh, what about you???? You mean that's not you?????
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey at least we all know what Manuella Pop looks like!!! Makes it easier LOLOL
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, here is a picture of the front so we are all at the same entrance LOL I have sent a chat inquiry to the library for more info. Should hear back when they open I hope
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's meet out in front. If it's raining, let's meet right inside the front doors. How does that sound?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sat on hold for 1/2 hour and gave up!!!! We can figure it out when we get there. Where should we meet???
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, did you run by the library and check it out?
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is still an accurate count!!! I will be there without a doubt!!!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get better!!!!! So, as I see it we have:
> Sugar and Spice's Mom
> 
> Ok! That is clear enough. We'll meet in the front of the library. Since we are not a very large group, I'm sure we can find a place to seat
> Hennaladykim
> Manuella Pop
> vreinholde
> diana schneider (in FEB.)
> jennbear and Mum
> 
> Am I missing anyone???? Quote reply and add your name if you are not on the list but plan to come, PLEASE???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Chayjan

Has it happened yet? It's 4.pm Sunday here in the UK.

What happened fill me in. Did any of you take any work or did you just chat? Jan


----------



## HennaLadyKim

OOPS!! Sorry Chayjan.... Ok, I for one had a great time!! We hoarded in on a bunch of nice ladies just in time for show and tell  I was in awe of all the lovely projects all the KP ladies are working on. Such beautiful and skillful knitters. I hope to see them all again soon even though they made me get in the pictures!!!! :O We stayed late, talked a lot and stitched away the time ~ Kim


Chayjan said:


> Has it happened yet? It's 4.pm Sunday here in the UK.
> 
> What happened fill me in. Did any of you take any work or did you just chat? Jan


----------



## Chayjan

OH I'm so glad you all had a good time.It's great to see others work,some of it makes me feel like a real novice.I think i've not progressed enough over the years. I've still got time to improve hopefully????
Can't wait to see some pics Jan


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Chayjan, we had a fabulous time. What a neat group of ladies (there were six of us). And then there was the other group that we crashed. I didn't take a count, but probably seven-eight of them. They were really nice and asked us to please come back and be with them for the next meeting, which we will. It's on 2/18. It truly was a fun-filled two hours.


Chayjan said:


> Has it happened yet? It's 4.pm Sunday here in the UK.
> 
> What happened fill me in. Did any of you take any work or did you just chat? Jan


----------



## jennbear

Mum and I had a great time. Unfortunately we had to leave early. We are definitely going to stay longer next time. What fun to meet other knitters. Cheers Jennbear


----------



## HennaLadyKim

jennbear said:


> Mum and I had a great time. Unfortunately we had to leave early. We are definitely going to stay longer next time. What fun to meet other knitters. Cheers Jennbear


As I recall your Mum said she does a Tuesday night thing at her house? Is this correct?? If so we will have to PM address to be able to come


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Here is a link to the other libraries in the area and their knit groups...
http://www.saclibrary.org/?pageId=26
Search KNIT under adult activities


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Great to meet you Jennbear, and your Mom too. I'll not be at next months get together, but look forward to seeing you and Audrey in March.


jennbear said:


> Mum and I had a great time. Unfortunately we had to leave early. We are definitely going to stay longer next time. What fun to meet other knitters. Cheers Jennbear


----------



## vreinholde

I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija


----------



## HennaLadyKim

vreinholde said:


> I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
> I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija


O.K. now, no telling who is who :O LOLOLOL


----------



## jennbear

We knit every tues and thurs afternoon with a bunch of other knitters......some come and knit only on thurs, others every other tues..... Yet the group has been knitting on for about five years, please contact me and I'll get the address etc to you, cheers Jennbear


----------



## Chayjan

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Chayjan, we had a fabulous time. What a neat group of ladies (there were six of us). And then there was the other group that we crashed. I didn't take a count, but probably seven-eight of them. They were really nice and asked us to please come back and be with them for the next meeting, which we will. It's on 2/18. It truly was a fun-filled two hours.
> 
> 
> Chayjan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has it happened yet? It's 4.pm Sunday here in the UK.
> 
> What happened fill me in. Did any of you take any work or did you just chat? Jan
Click to expand...

I'M so jealous of you girls.Great you had such a good time and to meet up with another group as well.It's really great what knitting can do for you Jan


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Hey guys, Come and play my new game!!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-56982-1.html#989438


----------



## Chayjan

HennaLadyKim said:


> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
> I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. now, no telling who is who :O LOLOLOL
Click to expand...

You tease :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Chayjan said:


> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
> I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. now, no telling who is who :O LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tease :-D :-D :-D :-D
Click to expand...


----------



## Chayjan

Well girls you'll be pleased to hear i've found a knitting group. It's in the next village about 10 mins drive away held in a lovely country pub.The landlady Linda has set it up as she is a keen knitter.There were 7 of us most of us been knitting for years and 1 complete beginner who was very proud of her first scarf and 1 lady brought her sewing. It went on for 2 hours and very enjoyable, it's held weekly but i don't think i'll make it every week but will certainly be back Jan


----------



## vreinholde

That's so great that you have found a group ...You will be definately enjoying the time spent together...I am happy for you...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

vreinholde said:


> That's so great that you have found a group ...You will be definately enjoying the time spent together...I am happy for you...


What she said!!!! :thumbup: And we expect pictures!!! LOL


----------



## Chayjan

Thanks girls xx JAN


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Jan, hope you have as much fun as we did with our new group here in Roseville, CA - - - keep us posted.


Chayjan said:


> Well girls you'll be pleased to hear i've found a knitting group. It's in the next village about 10 mins drive away held in a lovely country pub.The landlady Linda has set it up as she is a keen knitter.There were 7 of us most of us been knitting for years and 1 complete beginner who was very proud of her first scarf and 1 lady brought her sewing. It went on for 2 hours and very enjoyable, it's held weekly but i don't think i'll make it every week but will certainly be back Jan


----------



## HennaLadyKim

So here is a list of all the Sac library stitch groups for Feb8-21:
Library Events
Now showing: February 8 - February 21 Visible 15 of 323 events
Type: Search: Go Location: 
&#8734;
Fair Oaks - Map
February 8, Wednesday, 6 p.m. to 9 p.m.
Knit and Crochet Circle
Adult Program
McClatchy - Map
February 9, Thursday, 11 a.m. to 1 p.m.

Neighborhood Knitters
Adult Program
Carmichael - Map
February 10, Friday, 11 a.m. to 1 p.m.
Knitwits
Adult Program
Robbie Waters Pocket - Map
February 10, Friday, 1 p.m. to 3 p.m.

Knit Together!
Adult Program
Elk Grove - Map
February 10, Friday, 1 p.m. to 3 p.m.

Stitch 'n Chat
Adult Program
Cooledge - Map
February 14, Tuesday, 1:30 p.m. to 3:30 p.m.

Noni's Knit-Wits
Adult Program
Rio Linda - Map
February 14, Tuesday, 6 p.m. to 7:45 p.m.
Crochet and Knitting Circle
Adult Program
McClatchy - Map
February 16, Thursday, 11 a.m. to 1 p.m.

Neighborhood Knitters
Adult Program
Carmichael - Map
February 17, Friday, 11 a.m. to 1 p.m.
Knitwits
Adult Program
Robbie Waters Pocket - Map
February 17, Friday, 1 p.m. to 3 p.m.

Knit Together!
Adult Program
Elk Grove - Map
February 17, Friday, 1 p.m. to 3 p.m.

Stitch 'n Chat
Adult Program
Arden-Dimick - Map
February 21, Tuesday, 1 p.m. to 2:30 p.m.

Knitting and Nattering
Adult Program
Cooledge - Map
February 21, Tuesday, 1:30 p.m. to 3:30 p.m.

Noni's Knit-Wits
Adult Program
Rio Linda - Map
February 21, Tuesday, 6 p.m. to 7:45 p.m.
Crochet and Knitting Circle
Adult Program
Arcade - Map
February 21, Tuesday, 7 p.m. to 8 p.m.

Arcade Library Sit & Knit
Family Program

Is anyone closer to any one???


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Also:

Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
City Events - City Events	
Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group.

Date: 2/8/2012
Time: 1:30 PM - 3:00 PM
Contact: Maidu Senior Desk @ 916-774-5960	
These are in addition to our third Sat at Maidu Library


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
I have been a day off all week


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.


HennaLadyKim said:


> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week


----------



## HennaLadyKim

I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
Click to expand...


----------



## Manuella Pop

Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat 


HennaLadyKim said:


> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Sorry I'm going to miss it, but I'll be at the March one.


Manuella Pop said:


> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## HennaLadyKim

This one?????? /Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
City Events - City Events	
Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group


Manuella Pop said:


> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Chayjan

HennaLadyKim said:


> Also:
> 
> Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
> City Events - City Events
> Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
> Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group.
> 
> Date: 2/8/2012
> Time: 1:30 PM - 3:00 PM
> Contact: Maidu Senior Desk @ 916-774-5960
> These are in addition to our third Sat at Maidu Library


You girls are so lucky to have so many. Hope some of them are close to you


----------



## Hippie Chick

Any one for Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm?????


HennaLadyKim said:


> This one?????? /Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
> City Events - City Events
> Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
> Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Sure, let's give it a try.


Hippie Chick said:


> Any one for Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm?????
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one?????? /Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
> City Events - City Events
> Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
> Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## vreinholde

Hello ladies,
I enjoyed our group so much last time, but unfortunately I cannot make it this week  2/18/2012 . I will miss you all a lot
Looking forward to our next sessions I also send an info to the lady I met during my grandsons gymnastics class. She also live close to Folsom and was very interested in joining usHopefully, she will be able to make it. Her name is Carol ( or a bit different spelling sorry )
Have a great time. And post the feedback for all of us Vija


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Vija, I can't make it either. Hope to see you at the March 17th scheduled date.


vreinholde said:


> Hello ladies,
> I enjoyed our group so much last time, but unfortunately I cannot make it this week  2/18/2012 . I will miss you all a lot
> Looking forward to our next sessions I also send an info to the lady I met during my grandsons gymnastics class. She also live close to Folsom and was very interested in joining usHopefully, she will be able to make it. Her name is Carol ( or a bit different spelling sorry )
> Have a great time. And post the feedback for all of us Vija


----------



## Manuella Pop

Nope, I can't. I have Quilting on Wednesdays 


Hippie Chick said:


> Any one for Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm?????
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one?????? /Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
> City Events - City Events
> Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
> Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Can you make the Wed one???


vreinholde said:


> Hello ladies,
> I enjoyed our group so much last time, but unfortunately I cannot make it this week  2/18/2012 . I will miss you all a lot
> Looking forward to our next sessions I also send an info to the lady I met during my grandsons gymnastics class. She also live close to Folsom and was very interested in joining usHopefully, she will be able to make it. Her name is Carol ( or a bit different spelling sorry )
> Have a great time. And post the feedback for all of us Vija


----------



## vreinholde

We are "hitting the road " Wednesday around noon.
Sorry ladies, i can not make Wednesday night either...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I spoke to the Community Center with a gal named Kate (she schedules all the groups) and she said anyone can join the Craft Group. Right now there's about 30, all of them with different crafts, knitting, etc. There is also a Monday morning group called Knitting & Crochet that meet @ 9am, but I'm not a morning person. I put the Craft Group on my calendar for this Wednesday. Let's do it.


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Sure, let's give it a try.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one for Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm?????
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one?????? /Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
> City Events - City Events
> Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
> Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

I'm in!!


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I spoke to the Community Center with a gal named Kate (she schedules all the groups) and she said anyone can join the Craft Group. Right now there's about 30, all of them with different crafts, knitting, etc. There is also a Monday morning group called Knitting & Crochet that meet @ 9am, but I'm not a morning person. I put the Craft Group on my calendar for this Wednesday. Let's do it.
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, let's give it a try.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one for Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm?????
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one?????? /Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
> City Events - City Events
> Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
> Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Anybody else coming????? ~Kim


Hippie Chick said:


> I'm in!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to the Community Center with a gal named Kate (she schedules all the groups) and she said anyone can join the Craft Group. Right now there's about 30, all of them with different crafts, knitting, etc. There is also a Monday morning group called Knitting & Crochet that meet @ 9am, but I'm not a morning person. I put the Craft Group on my calendar for this Wednesday. Let's do it.
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, let's give it a try.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one for Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm?????
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one?????? /Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
> City Events - City Events
> Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
> Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I'll be there. Out celebrating Valentine's Day this evening with a bunch of friends, but by hook or crook, I'll be there. Eyes might be a bit blood shot, but what the heck. I might just do a lot of talking and no knitting....no, just kidding. See you tomorrow.


Hippie Chick said:


> Anybody else coming????? ~Kim
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in!!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke to the Community Center with a gal named Kate (she schedules all the groups) and she said anyone can join the Craft Group. Right now there's about 30, all of them with different crafts, knitting, etc. There is also a Monday morning group called Knitting & Crochet that meet @ 9am, but I'm not a morning person. I put the Craft Group on my calendar for this Wednesday. Let's do it.
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, let's give it a try.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any one for Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm?????
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one?????? /Crafts Group at Maidu Senior Center
> City Events - City Events
> Location: Maidu Community Center, 1550 Maidu Drive
> Meets every Wednesday from 1:30 - 3:00pm. Craft ideas are shared by this informal group
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny!!! I am back from Chicago and soo....behind in everything! I am working hard to catch up till next Saturday! It will be my treat
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am really a dork!!! I worked an extra day this week and was all off kilter...Wanna check it out????
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> The knitting group is on the 18th, yesterday's was the craft group, which sounds fun also.
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only dork that forgot yesterdays KNIT GROUP!!!????
> I have been a day off all week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :?: :?: :?:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

We had a nice time today, Saw painting, crochet, knit, cake, plastic canvas, beading.... And met a lot of nice ladies  I plan to go again next week (It is every Wed) in addition to this Sat at the library  :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.


----------



## Manuella Pop

I am coming 


hennalady said:


> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.


----------



## Hippie Chick

Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?


Manuella Pop said:


> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
Click to expand...

 :XD:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Not me, but I'll see you for the 3/17.


Hippie Chick said:


> Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Booooo, we will miss you Sugar 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Not me, but I'll see you for the 3/17.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Sob, sob


Hippie Chick said:


> Booooo, we will miss you Sugar
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but I'll see you for the 3/17.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Yup, Im stomping my feet and pouting! I better go eat some Brittle 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Sob, sob
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo, we will miss you Sugar
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but I'll see you for the 3/17.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Pretty good stuff, huh?


Hippie Chick said:


> Yup, Im stomping my feet and pouting! I better go eat some Brittle
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sob, sob
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo, we will miss you Sugar
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but I'll see you for the 3/17.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hell yeah!! Kudos to the hubby for me 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Pretty good stuff, huh?
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Im stomping my feet and pouting! I better go eat some Brittle
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sob, sob
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo, we will miss you Sugar
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but I'll see you for the 3/17.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Will do. I can't believe you still have some. If it were me, I would have eaten the whole bag already


Hippie Chick said:


> Hell yeah!! Kudos to the hubby for me
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good stuff, huh?
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Im stomping my feet and pouting! I better go eat some Brittle
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sob, sob
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo, we will miss you Sugar
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but I'll see you for the 3/17.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Im savoring it!!!


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Will do. I can't believe you still have some. If it were me, I would have eaten the whole bag already
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yeah!! Kudos to the hubby for me
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good stuff, huh?
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, Im stomping my feet and pouting! I better go eat some Brittle
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sob, sob
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo, we will miss you Sugar
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not me, but I'll see you for the 3/17.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thats 2.../ Anybody else?
> 
> 
> Manuella Pop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am coming
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, who is coming tomorrow??? I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :XD:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

So, anyone else coming today????


----------



## Hippie Chick

I hope Diana is coming!! I am outta here to stop at Hobby Lobby on the way 


hennalady said:


> So, anyone else coming today????


 :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady

Hey Everyone!! We had a nice group today. Made some new friends and even discussed having a group here at my parks Rec room. We have new management so I will be asking as soon as they get settled in. Sugar, tell Mr Sugar everyone LOVES his Brittle, best they have had!!! I shared.... It was nice to meet Diana. What a Great Lady


----------



## RosemaryKnitts

Unfortunately, it's a little too far for me. (Walnut Creek)
Have fun.
Rosemary


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Mr. Sugar thanks you wholeheartedly!!


hennalady said:


> Hey Everyone!! We had a nice group today. Made some new friends and even discussed having a group here at my parks Rec room. We have new management so I will be asking as soon as they get settled in. Sugar, tell Mr Sugar everyone LOVES his Brittle, best they have had!!! I shared.... It was nice to meet Diana. What a Great Lady


----------



## hennalady

Is anyone wanting to go to tomorrows craft group @ 1:30???


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I'd love to but have to pass this week, and won't be able to make next Wednesday's either, bummer. I see you're back on hennalady.


hennalady said:


> Is anyone wanting to go to tomorrows craft group @ 1:30???


----------



## Hippie Chick

Im all over the place!! LOL Hey, where was that competition held????


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Fort Wayne, Indiana. 2010 it was Peoria, IL. Not sure where it'll be this year. I've been told, but have forgotten.LOL


Hippie Chick said:


> Im all over the place!! LOL Hey, where was that competition held????


----------



## vreinholde

Hello ladies,

How was the meeting last Saturday?
I am sorry , that i could not make it...
Looking forward to the next one... Vija


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I hope to be there too.


vreinholde said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> How was the meeting last Saturday?
> I am sorry , that i could not make it...
> Looking forward to the next one... Vija


----------



## Hippie Chick

I hope to be there too! Guess I will pass on today since no one is going and I have a million things I "Should do" instead LOL Hennalady


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I hope to be there too.
> 
> 
> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> How was the meeting last Saturday?
> I am sorry , that i could not make it...
> Looking forward to the next one... Vija
Click to expand...


----------



## jennbear

Did you meet this past sat? My Mum had a very long hearing aid appointment that finished way after four.....please be in touch, cheers j


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hey Jen, Diana and I were the only ones there Sat the 18th. There is a weekly one at the community center next to the library on Wed. every week if you guys wanna try and make that one I will too. Wish I had gone today, instead I stayed home and threw my back out (ARgh) working...Beyond that next time is St Paddys day the 17th of March. Misse you guys!!! Huggsss, Kim (Hennalady)


jennbear said:


> Did you meet this past sat? My Mum had a very long hearing aid appointment that finished way after four.....please be in touch, cheers j


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

How's the back today?


Hippie Chick said:


> Hey Jen, Diana and I were the only ones there Sat the 18th. There is a weekly one at the community center next to the library on Wed. every week if you guys wanna try and make that one I will too. Wish I had gone today, instead I stayed home and threw my back out (ARgh) working...Beyond that next time is St Paddys day the 17th of March. Misse you guys!!! Huggsss, Kim (Hennalady)
> 
> 
> jennbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you meet this past sat? My Mum had a very long hearing aid appointment that finished way after four.....please be in touch, cheers j
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hurts a lot. Im messed up!! I have to work tomorrow too. OUCHIE!! I need meds! Oh yeah, I joined a knitting blog and invited 6 gals from Citrus heights to join us. Will see if I get any feedback later 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> How's the back today?
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jen, Diana and I were the only ones there Sat the 18th. There is a weekly one at the community center next to the library on Wed. every week if you guys wanna try and make that one I will too. Wish I had gone today, instead I stayed home and threw my back out (ARgh) working...Beyond that next time is St Paddys day the 17th of March. Misse you guys!!! Huggsss, Kim (Hennalady)
> 
> 
> jennbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you meet this past sat? My Mum had a very long hearing aid appointment that finished way after four.....please be in touch, cheers j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hi Ladies, Just a quick note. Is anybody coming Wed for crafters group? Also, I spoke to the new managers at our mobile park and they said we are very welcome to use the rec room for a stitch group. I would like feedback as to what day and times are good for all of you so I can book it if we want to do this. It is a nice rec hall and some of the tenants here knit and crochet and would likely join in when we do it. 
Ok Im outta here. I am doing a March Madness Crochet along with a nice lady on KP back east. March is national crochet month after all  Later!!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I'm game for whenever everybody else is. If it works in my schedule, I'll be there!!!!


Hippie Chick said:


> Hi Ladies, Just a quick note. Is anybody coming Wed for crafters group? Also, I spoke to the new managers at our mobile park and they said we are very welcome to use the rec room for a stitch group. I would like feedback as to what day and times are good for all of you so I can book it if we want to do this. It is a nice rec hall and some of the tenants here knit and crochet and would likely join in when we do it.
> Ok Im outta here. I am doing a March Madness Crochet along with a nice lady on KP back east. March is national crochet month after all  Later!!!


----------



## Hippie Chick

Thanks Sugar, next?? Hit quote reply so we are in one box to make it easier. Thanx


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I'm game for whenever everybody else is. If it works in my schedule, I'll be there!!!!
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Just a quick note. Is anybody coming Wed for crafters group? Also, I spoke to the new managers at our mobile park and they said we are very welcome to use the rec room for a stitch group. I would like feedback as to what day and times are good for all of you so I can book it if we want to do this. It is a nice rec hall and some of the tenants here knit and crochet and would likely join in when we do it.
> Ok Im outta here. I am doing a March Madness Crochet along with a nice lady on KP back east. March is national crochet month after all  Later!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

Hippie Chick said:


> Hi Ladies, Just a quick note. Is anybody coming Wed for crafters group? Also, I spoke to the new managers at our mobile park and they said we are very welcome to use the rec room for a stitch group. I would like feedback as to what day and times are good for all of you so I can book it if we want to do this. It is a nice rec hall and some of the tenants here knit and crochet and would likely join in when we do it.
> Ok Im outta here. I am doing a March Madness Crochet along with a nice lady on KP back east. March is national crochet month after all  Later!!!


O.K. So we have for tomorrow:
ME
tricia488
Eileen, I think
Manuella
Anybody else want to join in the fun!!!! ??? :shock:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Yes, I'll be there @ the Community Center.


Hippie Chick said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Just a quick note. Is anybody coming Wed for crafters group? Also, I spoke to the new managers at our mobile park and they said we are very welcome to use the rec room for a stitch group. I would like feedback as to what day and times are good for all of you so I can book it if we want to do this. It is a nice rec hall and some of the tenants here knit and crochet and would likely join in when we do it.
> Ok Im outta here. I am doing a March Madness Crochet along with a nice lady on KP back east. March is national crochet month after all  Later!!!
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. So we have for tomorrow:
> ME
> tricia488
> Eileen, I think
> Manuella
> Anybody else want to join in the fun!!!! ??? :shock:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

YAY!


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Yes, I'll be there @ the Community Center.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Just a quick note. Is anybody coming Wed for crafters group? Also, I spoke to the new managers at our mobile park and they said we are very welcome to use the rec room for a stitch group. I would like feedback as to what day and times are good for all of you so I can book it if we want to do this. It is a nice rec hall and some of the tenants here knit and crochet and would likely join in when we do it.
> Ok Im outta here. I am doing a March Madness Crochet along with a nice lady on KP back east. March is national crochet month after all  Later!!!
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. So we have for tomorrow:
> ME
> tricia488
> Eileen, I think
> Manuella
> Anybody else want to join in the fun!!!! ??? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Hippie Chick

I got notes from some of the ladies, 
Tricia 
"I'm not sure, but it's over $4.00/gal. I'm halfway up the hill to Lake Tahoe (15 miles past Placerville) so it's a bit of a drive." So I suggested she pass this time.
Frim Vija:
"I am sorry , but I can not make it..I am at work during the day... Vija"
From Diana
"No, I won't be going to this meeting."
At this point I am only sure of me and Eileen coming. I hope to see more of you there, but if not, we will miss you all! Huggs, Kim
Maybe we can make a plan today for the group at my Rec room for a future date while we are all together.


Hippie Chick said:


> YAY!
> 
> 
> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'll be there @ the Community Center.
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, Just a quick note. Is anybody coming Wed for crafters group? Also, I spoke to the new managers at our mobile park and they said we are very welcome to use the rec room for a stitch group. I would like feedback as to what day and times are good for all of you so I can book it if we want to do this. It is a nice rec hall and some of the tenants here knit and crochet and would likely join in when we do it.
> Ok Im outta here. I am doing a March Madness Crochet along with a nice lady on KP back east. March is national crochet month after all  Later!!!
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. So we have for tomorrow:
> ME
> tricia488
> Eileen, I think
> Manuella
> Anybody else want to join in the fun!!!! ??? :shock:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jennbear

Can't make it, have to take doggies to vet....where is the community center? Thanks jennbear


----------



## Hippie Chick

Next door to Library, same lot. 


jennbear said:


> Can't make it, have to take doggies to vet....where is the community center? Thanks jennbear


----------



## Hippie Chick

Ok Kids, Looks like a 3 to go for todays group, Me, Manuella and Tricia. Maybe next week or hope all can make the 17th Sat group! Later Kids  ~Kim


----------



## hennalady

Hello all, 
Just a quick reminder that Sat., Mar. 17, at 3:00 p.m. is our next Bobbins, Hooks, etc. meeting. Hope to see you all at the Maidu Library and hear about how your projects are coming along. 
Email me at home, or PM, I am locked out again!! AAAAARGHH Stoopid Spam Button right next to delete...


----------



## jennbear

Hi, once again We may not make it, my mother's hearing appointments seem to be on the 3rd sat of the month......we'll be there if we can. Cheers j


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Jennbear, hopefully you'll be able to make it Saturday, if not, hope your Mom has a good appointment.


jennbear said:


> Hi, once again We may not make it, my mother's hearing appointments seem to be on the 3rd sat of the month......we'll be there if we can. Cheers j


----------



## hennalady

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Jennbear, hopefully you'll be able to make it Saturday, if not, hope your Mom has a good appointment.
> 
> 
> jennbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, once again We may not make it, my mother's hearing appointments seem to be on the 3rd sat of the month......we'll be there if we can. Cheers j
Click to expand...

Ditto that Eileen! ill be there Sat if I have to use the walker!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

hennalady said:


> Sugar and Spice's Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jennbear, hopefully you'll be able to make it Saturday, if not, hope your Mom has a good appointment.
> 
> 
> 
> jennbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, once again We may not make it, my mother's hearing appointments seem to be on the 3rd sat of the month......we'll be there if we can. Cheers j
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ditto that Eileen! ill be there Sat if I have to use the walker!!
Click to expand...


----------



## vreinholde

I also have an appointment @ 1:00 pm , but hopefully it will over by 3:00pm and I will be there.. See you there. Vija


----------



## hennalady

I hope you can make it even if you come a little late! It will be nice to see you! ~Kim


vreinholde said:


> I also have an appointment @ 1:00 pm , but hopefully it will over by 3:00pm and I will be there.. See you there. Vija


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Vija, hope to see you.


hennalady said:


> I hope you can make it even if you come a little late! It will be nice to see you! ~Kim
> 
> 
> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have an appointment @ 1:00 pm , but hopefully it will over by 3:00pm and I will be there.. See you there. Vija
Click to expand...


----------



## tricia488

Hi Kim - Sorry for the late reply, got sidetracked with work and forgot to write back. I won't be there, too much happening here today to be able to drive down the hill, sorry, keep me informed. (P.S. I found a copy of one of my 70s jewelry beading books, didn't have the necklace that the lady from the other group was wearing with the rickrack and pearls but I probably have it in another book if I can find it! Will bring it next time or can scan it later and send it to you.) Hope you have fun today!


----------



## hennalady

We will miss you Tricia! Cool, I always like to see more beadwork designs


tricia488 said:


> Hi Kim - Sorry for the late reply, got sidetracked with work and forgot to write back. I won't be there, too much happening here today to be able to drive down the hill, sorry, keep me informed. (P.S. I found a copy of one of my 70s jewelry beading books, didn't have the necklace that the lady from the other group was wearing with the rickrack and pearls but I probably have it in another book if I can find it! Will bring it next time or can scan it later and send it to you.) Hope you have fun today!


 :thumbup:


----------



## tricia488

Good thing I didn't come - it's snowing pretty hard here now, started about 3 o'clock. (I don't like to drive in the snow.)


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Tricia, we had a good time, but I'm with you. Driving in the snow is an absolute no, no. Where do you live?


tricia488 said:


> Good thing I didn't come - it's snowing pretty hard here now, started about 3 o'clock. (I don't like to drive in the snow.)


----------



## hennalady

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Tricia, we had a good time, but I'm with you. Driving in the snow is an absolute no, no. Where do you live?
> 
> 
> tricia488 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing I didn't come - it's snowing pretty hard here now, started about 3 o'clock. (I don't like to drive in the snow.)
Click to expand...

Ditto that sugar!!


----------



## tricia488

I live in Pollock Pines - halfway up Hwy 50 to Lake Tahoe (about 15 miles past Placerville).


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Okay, I know where you are. Don't blame you for not wanting to come down in those driving conditions.


tricia488 said:


> I live in Pollock Pines - halfway up Hwy 50 to Lake Tahoe (about 15 miles past Placerville).


----------



## tricia488

We finally got real snow last night, woke up to a foot and a half (closer to 2 feet now). All winter all we've had is two small dustings no more than 2". Now that spring is here (Tues) we've got serious winter weather. I think the seasons are mixed up ... and hopefully we won't lose power since the trees are piled with snow and sitting on top of the power lines!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

It's beautiful, but I'm glad I'm not in it


tricia488 said:


> We finally got real snow last night, woke up to a foot and a half (closer to 2 feet now). All winter all we've had is two small dustings no more than 2". Now that spring is here (Tues) we've got serious winter weather. I think the seasons are mixed up ... and hopefully we won't lose power since the trees are piled with snow and sitting on top of the power lines!


----------



## hennalady

I am with you on that one Sugar!! Brr...


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> It's beautiful, but I'm glad I'm not in it
> 
> 
> tricia488 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We finally got real snow last night, woke up to a foot and a half (closer to 2 feet now). All winter all we've had is two small dustings no more than 2". Now that spring is here (Tues) we've got serious winter weather. I think the seasons are mixed up ... and hopefully we won't lose power since the trees are piled with snow and sitting on top of the power lines!
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

So sorry for missing this week kids. I had a lot of work this week and picked up a bug. I am sure no one wants to share it with me .......


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hope you're feeling better. I've been out-of-town, always good to get back home. Happy Easter.


hennalady said:


> So sorry for missing this week kids. I had a lot of work this week and picked up a bug. I am sure no one wants to share it with me .......


----------



## jennbear

Hi, sorry I missed the meeting. I have some kind of bug and have been ill since last Friday. See ya next time, cheers jennbear


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Get well soon Jenn!


jennbear said:


> Hi, sorry I missed the meeting. I have some kind of bug and have been ill since last Friday. See ya next time, cheers jennbear


----------



## hennalady

I hope to attend Wed group. Anyone else want to come????


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I plan to be there.


hennalady said:


> I hope to attend Wed group. Anyone else want to come????


----------



## hennalady

YAY!!!!


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> I plan to be there.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to attend Wed group. Anyone else want to come????
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Hi Ladies, Are any of you going today??? Sugar will not be coming and I am not sure if I am or not.... It may depend on if I would be alll alone if I go.....


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

I wish I could be there with you ladies, but my knee surgery on the 8th has done me in.


hennalady said:


> Hi Ladies, Are any of you going today??? Sugar will not be coming and I am not sure if I am or not.... It may depend on if I would be alll alone if I go.....


----------



## HennaLadyKim

Is anyone coming this week? I am and we have a new member joining us so it would be nice if we could all say Hi to her and welcome her proper to California from Colorado. So, lets do a head count girls. Sound off: 1 Me


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

2 Me


HennaLadyKim said:


> Is anyone coming this week? I am and we have a new member joining us so it would be nice if we could all say Hi to her and welcome her proper to California from Colorado. So, lets do a head count girls. Sound off: 1 Me


----------



## hennalady

They have extended our time too  for those of you that dont know. YAY!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

3pm to 4:30pm, right?


hennalady said:


> They have extended our time too  for those of you that dont know. YAY!


----------



## hennalady

Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> 3pm to 4:30pm, right?
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have extended our time too  for those of you that dont know. YAY!
Click to expand...

 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## tricia488

No thank you, not this time.


----------



## hennalady

Waaaaaaaaaaaaa, I missed my bus. I am so angry. The website gave me the wrong time for the new schedule. I really wanted to be there. My apologies to all. Waaaaaaaa!    My special apologies to our newest member to join us from Lincoln for not attending her first group in Cali. Please forgive me.....


----------



## jennbear

Sorry, am still not quite recovered from surgery on my left hand....and scheduled to have surgery on right hand on October 1....so ya won't see me for a while....that said would you please forward my email address to the newbie from Lincoln, I live in Lincoln too. 
Also let's talk about car pooling, wouldn't mind swinging by to pick you up. Cheers j


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Jenn, I just learned today at the knitting group that you've had left hand problems, oh brother, and now your right hand. I hadn't been at these fun meetings for over four months, first me having meniscus surgery on my right knee, and then my husband became very ill in mid-June and is just now almost back to his real self, it's been a long journey. I do wish you a quick recovery with your surgery on the 1st. How is your Mom?


jennbear said:


> Sorry, am still not quite recovered from surgery on my left hand....and scheduled to have surgery on right hand on October 1....so ya won't see me for a while....that said would you please forward my email address to the newbie from Lincoln, I live in Lincoln too.
> Also let's talk about car pooling, wouldn't mind swinging by to pick you up. Cheers j


----------



## CharleenR

Hey no fair pulling "what happens in Sacramento, stays in Sacramento"!  I would like to know the screen names of those in the picture on page 9 if you wouldn't mind revealing.

There are at least 3 of us in So. Cal. who would like to try what you ladies successfully pulled off too.



HennaLadyKim said:


> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
> I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. now, no telling who is who :O LOLOLOL
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Hi Jenbear, Here is a link to her profile for you to pop in and say HI;http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_profile.jsp?usernum=67996
Sorry about the surgery. I hope we can all be at next months meeting.
Huggggs, Kim


----------



## hennalady

Hi Charlene, I am Kim, the one sitting down. Only now all that hair is gone! I chopped of a 10 inch braid to donate to Locks Of Love last month. Huggs, Kim


CharleenR said:


> Hey no fair pulling "what happens in Sacramento, stays in Sacramento"!  I would like to know the screen names of those in the picture on page 9 if you wouldn't mind revealing.
> 
> There are at least 3 of us in So. Cal. who would like to try what you ladies successfully pulled off too.
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
> I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. now, no telling who is who :O LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Charleen, you can see my screen name on my avatar (Sugar & Spice's Mom) and I'm the one standing behind HennaLadyKim. Where in So. Cal. are you? I'm from Vista and moved to Northern CA in 2002.


CharleenR said:


> Hey no fair pulling "what happens in Sacramento, stays in Sacramento"!  I would like to know the screen names of those in the picture on page 9 if you wouldn't mind revealing.
> 
> There are at least 3 of us in So. Cal. who would like to try what you ladies successfully pulled off too.
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
> I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. now, no telling who is who :O LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Hi Kim, that's a lot of hair you graciously donated. My 14 year old granddaughter also donates to Locks of Love.


hennalady said:


> Hi Charlene, I am Kim, the one sitting down. Only now all that hair is gone! I chopped of a 10 inch braid to donate to Locks Of Love last month. Huggs, Kim
> 
> 
> CharleenR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey no fair pulling "what happens in Sacramento, stays in Sacramento"!  I would like to know the screen names of those in the picture on page 9 if you wouldn't mind revealing.
> 
> There are at least 3 of us in So. Cal. who would like to try what you ladies successfully pulled off too.
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
> I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. now, no telling who is who :O LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

Change is good and so is the cause.... 


Sugar and Spice's Mom said:


> Hi Kim, that's a lot of hair you graciously donated. My 14 year old granddaughter also donates to Locks of Love.
> 
> 
> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Charlene, I am Kim, the one sitting down. Only now all that hair is gone! I chopped of a 10 inch braid to donate to Locks Of Love last month. Huggs, Kim
> 
> 
> CharleenR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey no fair pulling "what happens in Sacramento, stays in Sacramento"!  I would like to know the screen names of those in the picture on page 9 if you wouldn't mind revealing.
> 
> There are at least 3 of us in So. Cal. who would like to try what you ladies successfully pulled off too.
> 
> 
> 
> HennaLadyKim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vreinholde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will echo what other ladies said. It was great to meet everybody in person...Looking forward to our next meetings.
> I will try to upload a picture of us... Vija
> 
> 
> 
> O.K. now, no telling who is who :O LOLOLOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## hennalady

HELLO ALL,. I GOT THIS UPDATE ABOUT OUR GROUP AND WONDER WHO IS COMING THIS MONTH. I THINK I HAVE SECURED A RIDE WITH FRAN AND WILL BE THERE. NOT GONNA TRUST THE BUS THIS TIME.... 
THIS IS AN IMPORTANT REMINDER:
BOBBINS HOOKS AND NEEDLES will be MEETING FROM 12-4P.M. at the DOWNTOWN BRANCH, on TAYLOR ST. See previous e-mail for all the juicy details. 

THE DOORS WILL BE OPEN FOR pre-set-up from 11:00 ONWARD. I plan to get there between 11:15-11:30. 
Parking may be challenging.
I will have bookmarks and name tags. Andrea is providing posters/signage. 
I expect we will have a number of round tables, so we will be spaced out between tables but be able to see and hopefully hear each other throughout the day at the table we are seated at. 

We will be joined by Gold Country Lace Makers who will be sitting at a separate oblong table, please introduce yourselves. They plan to demonstrate tatting and bobbin lace (which needs a certain amt. of square ft. for the pillow, etc.).

A few people have agreed to teach in a hands on way to folks who would like to try. The rest of us have agreed to demonstrate, talk, show, etc. what it is we do. Those that show interest please be sure they have one of our bookmarks so they know how and when to find our group. 

Expect to enjoy the day having and creating fun. 
See you all Saturday.


----------



## hennalady

OK Ladies and Gents, Is anyone coming this week??? I am so excited to see everyone


----------



## Dakotasgmama

I will be there! Looking forward to meeting you in person Kim! Sounds like a fun day! Tammy


----------



## hennalady

And Diana will be attending as well. YAY!!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom

Sorry I'll miss you guys this time.


hennalady said:


> And Diana will be attending as well. YAY!!


----------



## jennbear

Hi, have been dealing with hand surgery...keep me on the list..cheers j


----------



## hennalady

We had a lovely day! I got to meet Dakotasgmama finally and see Diana, and the rest of the crowd also. We missed those of you that didnt get to come this month. I got to share the day with Jackie via Skype and take her to all the different tables of crafts and she had a great time with us. I look forward to next months group as well. It will be the groups 1 year anniversary of being formed so we may do something special then.
Thanks Ladies  ~Kim


----------



## Dakotasgmama

It really was a nice day! What a great, friendly group of ladies. Looking forward to next months meeting!


----------

